# New Pistol



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm looking for suggestions on a new pistol for concealing/home defense. I just wanted opinions on what you would buy. I'd like to stay under $600.

Thanks!


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

The best pistol for concealing is the one you'll actually carry and use. People will tell you that only a .45 is worth it because nothing else has the stopping power. I disagree; not that a .380 has the stopping power of a .45; but I've never met anyone who was willing to be shot by any caliber. 9mm is the cheapest to shoot in calibers bigger than .22. If you like to shoot that's a good option to save $$ and it's easily handled by smaller framed people. I like the single stack Beretta Nano as it's crazy small for a 9mm and fits in a pocket. .380's like the Ruger LCP are similar in size and lighter on recoil if that's a concern. However the best gun in my opinion for home defense is a shotgun but they aren't very concealable although the Tarus Judge tries.
Revolvers like a snubby .357/38spl is a good option too. You can use hard hitting .357mag for defense and shoot .38's in the same gun cheaper and with less recoil for fun or comfort if the 357 is too much. I've never carried a revolver concealed so someone else would have to share how well they conceal they are generally thicker than an auto loader.
Again the best weapon is the one you are comfortable, and confident using.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LCP has surprising power... and it does fit nice in a pocket. I just got a "zipper holster" for mine for carry in environments where I cant take a chance of it being seen.

http://www.pocketholsters.com/Ruger_LCP ... lster.html

For home use or belt carry, my XD40 fills the bill.

-DallanC


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I am currently rocking a Taurus 85 ultralite. I had an LCP but could never get comfortable with the lack of a safety(yeah I know), but I was always uncomfortable with it in my pocket.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

who has the best selection of pistols to fondle these days around SLC?


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm relatively new to the whole concealed carry deal myself. My favorite gun to carry is the Smith & Wesson Bodyguard. It is chambered in 380, so not the most stopping power, but I can pocket carry that thing anywhere. It also has a laser sight built in. The disadvantage to this gun is that it is a 380, and that with any pocket pistol you are limited to your accuracy at a distance. If you heaven forbid did have to use it in a scenario like a movie theatre shooting or at a mall you'd have to be pretty dang close to feel comfortable firing.
http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/wcs/ ... 7751_image
I recently bought a glock 19 gen 4 and have loved it so far. It is a bit bigger and pocket carry isn't a realistic option, but you can find enough IWB holsters to conceal it fine. It is chambered in 9 MM and has a longer barrel and you can be more accurate and fro greater distances.
http://us.glock.com/products/model/g19gen4
I also have a Ruger LC9, it is pocket carry friendly, but is probably my least favorite of the three. I'd say the Glock is my overall favorite, but it is tougher to conceal. http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&hl=en ... ,s:0,i:115

Check out www.utahconcealedcarry.com there is a lot of great info their.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> who has the best selection of pistols to fondle these days around SLC?


Gunnies


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone have or shoot a Sig Sauer P229 Scorpion?


----------



## hyper31 (Oct 1, 2008)

I just purchased the Springfield XD9 subcompact it is a sweet little gun.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

hyper31 said:


> I just purchased the Springfield XD9 subcompact it is a sweet little gun.


Thats on the short list...but in a .40


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

If you are an XD guy, the XDs in .45 is sweet, I really like shooting it. Right now the XDs is only in .45, Springfield just released the 9mm and 40 version at the SHOT Show this week but it will be awhile before they are in stores. The I am a big fan of the Smith & Wesson M&P either the full size or compact both are amazing guns and feel great in the hand. Smith & Wesson took their time in research to figure out what felt the best and I think they did an amazing job. Get Some Guns has a great range of guns that you can actually try out and shoot. It may feel great in your hands but it may shoot like crap. It all comes down to what you shoot the best and like. 

A lot also comes down to how you will conceal it and what you are looking for in the pistol. Do you want a higher round capacity? Do you want a single stack slim gun or do would a double stack work better for you? Where on your body are you going to conceal it? What caliber do you prefer? There are so many different factors that go into what gun to get. If you have more of idea of what you are looking for, I could help you. I go over this same question multiple times a day at work.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys. I think I'm going to go the revolver route. Now if I could just find one...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My problem with a revolver is people normally rest the hammer on a empty cylinder... so you only have 4-5 shots left depending on the model. I have the XD40, and while its a FANTASTIC gun (i like it way, way better than glocks) found its personally too wide to conceal where I work. A revolver is just as thick. I bought a LCP, its really worth looking at before you commit to getting something. The beretta nano looks interesting, but its still alot bigger than a LCP. If you have large hands, you probably wont like any of the smaller guns though. 

Dont get in a hurry, do try to shoot anything you see interesting first. Consider two guns, one for carry, one for home defense.

-DallanC


----------



## hyper31 (Oct 1, 2008)

huntingbuddy said:


> If you are an XD guy, the XDs in .45 is sweet, I really like shooting it. Right now the XDs is only in .45, Springfield just released the 9mm and 40 version at the SHOT Show this week but it will be awhile before they are in stores. The I am a big fan of the Smith & Wesson M&P either the full size or compact both are amazing guns and feel great in the hand. Smith & Wesson took their time in research to figure out what felt the best and I think they did an amazing job. Get Some Guns has a great range of guns that you can actually try out and shoot. It may feel great in your hands but it may shoot like crap. It all comes down to what you shoot the best and like.
> 
> A lot also comes down to how you will conceal it and what you are looking for in the pistol. Do you want a higher round capacity? Do you want a single stack slim gun or do would a double stack work better for you? Where on your body are you going to conceal it? What caliber do you prefer? There are so many different factors that go into what gun to get. If you have more of idea of what you are looking for, I could help you. I go over this same question multiple times a day at work.


How is the XDs different than the XD?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> hyper31 said:
> 
> 
> > I just purchased the Springfield XD9 subcompact it is a sweet little gun.
> ...


Gunnies.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

[/quote]How is the XDs different than the XD?[/quote]
I just barely bought a XDs .45. it is smaller than my XD9 and XD40. The XDs is only an inch wide at the widest part and carries only 5+1. I bought a extended mag that hold 7+1 and it's just as easy to conceal as the shorter mag is. I have big paws so the only gripe I have is while doing a quick mag change I have a tendency to pinch the heal of my hand between the mag bottom and the grip. I absolutely love my XD pistols. And that's coming from a diehard Glock fan, (God bless Aston Glock).
If you want a revolver for concealed carry make sure it's double action.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I've shot the full size XD, I might have to pick up two pistols. I didn't think about only having 4 shots in the revolver resting on an emtpy. Good points. I'll do some more research. Has anyone tried out the Ruger SR series?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Loke said:


> gdog said:
> 
> 
> > hyper31 said:
> ...


Was just down there massaging it. They only had the two tone...I'd rather all black. Had the Sig Sauer 226 Scorpion in my hand..nice pistol....just a bit too fat in the grip...otherwise it probably would have gone home with me (at double the cost of the others). The Smith M&P looks like a decent one as well.

Stopped by Gunnies and Cabelas. Both packed. Cabelas has no inventory....


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

> Stopped by Gunnies and Cabelas. Both packed. Cabelas has no inventory....


That happens every time obama gets on the news. The greatest gun salesman of all time.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

svmoose said:


> I've shot the full size XD, I might have to pick up two pistols. I didn't think about only having 4 shots in the revolver resting on an emtpy. Good points. I'll do some more research. Has anyone tried out the Ruger SR series?


Good thinking. In your original post you really asked for opinions on two different guns (home defense and conceal and carry). Mavis13 is spot on. Comfort and convenience for c and c and fire power either defined in terms of magazine capacity or kinetic energy are at opposite ends of the spectrum. For cc you want to think small and light but for home defense these restrictions are not necessary. But to address the cc issue, I have and carry a Taurus Ultra lite and love it. If you are still interested in a revolver I would recommend a hammer-less one. It does not snag on clothing and it also addresses the safety issue. Even if one is dropped it cannot strike the hammer because the hammer is not exposed. I carry my Taurus fully loaded (5 rounds) all the time and feel very safe. You should also consider a Beretta Tomcat 32 auto for cc. It literally fits into the palm of you hand and the safety features are very impressive. My daughter has a Tomcat so if you want to ride down you could handle and shoot both a Taurus and a Tomcat if you like. And if that is not a good enough reason to ride down, my son will be home tomorrow. :mrgreen:


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Check out the Ruger LCR and Smith & Wesson Bodyguard 38spl. Both are polymer-frame, five-shot DAO revolvers. Both are available with built in laser sights. Both are perfectly safe to carry with all five chambers loaded, as is any revolver with transfer bar ignition (the firing pin isn't attached to the hammer).


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey Papa J, being that your son gets home tomorrow, I say I help you out with your lack of .22 ammo and we take him and go shooting. You let SV Moose and me shoot the small side arms and Ill let you shoot a bunch of .22 ammo ive been stock piling. Sound good?


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

BerryNut said:


> Hey Papa J, being that your son gets home tomorrow, I say I help you out with your lack of .22 ammo and we take him and go shooting. You let SV Moose and me shoot the small side arms and Ill let you shoot a bunch of .22 ammo ive been stock piling. Sound good?


I'm in! That sounds like fun. I'll take you up on the campfire. I think I may have made up my mind on a pistol, but from what I'm looking at I think I need two  to really fit my needs.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooky said:


> Check out the Ruger LCR and Smith & Wesson Bodyguard 38spl. Both are polymer-frame, five-shot DAO revolvers. Both are available with built in laser sights. Both are perfectly safe to carry with all five chambers loaded, as is any revolver with transfer bar ignition (the firing pin isn't attached to the hammer).


Good point.

Also, there's a good number of 8-shot revolvers out there, kinda pricey though.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

The best carry gun is the one that you feel the most comfortable with. A few good friends of mine loaned me a few pistols to compare and try for a day or two. I also considered the amount of ammo, stopping power, price, etc. I finally settled on a full size beretta PX4 in 9mm. I got a few comments about size and how it would be uncomfortable, no power etc. I cant feel it and I carry it from the moment I get dressed till I go to bed. stopping power? I don't think anyone wants to take 1, let alone 17 Rounds from any caliber. 

Try a few if you got who will loan them to you and make a choice. Good luck on your search.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

While it doesn't quite fit within your price paramenters, I personally carry the Kimber Ultra-Carry in .45. With and aluminum frame and a single stck mag, this little gun is very easy to conceal and brings muscle to the fight if necessary. For a small gun, this one shoots very comparabley to most other full size guns. I have a full size XD .45 and the Ultra-Carry groups and shoots just as well, maybe even a tad better. I carry mine in an inside belt clip holster. You should be able to find one in the $800 range if you look. Worth the money in my opinion. I like the LCP too as it carries anywhere with no issues.---------SS


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

kimber tactical ultra II, you will never need/want another carry gun in your life


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I carry my Taurus 85 ultra lite fully loaded. I also have a ruger SRc in 9mm. If I was going to carry on the hip I carry it. Most of the time I carry in my pocket so I use the Taurus. The SRc like all the rugers is built really. Even with the short sight radius it is an accurate gun. So far it digests everything I run through it. Comes with the small mag for carry and the 17 with an extention for fun shooting. In a good price range it comes highly recommended by me.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I just bought one of those new XDS 45 acp's, I love it. Good trigger, groups well, recoil is very manageable, and its pretty concealable. I've carried it on me since I picked it up. I hardly notice it in my belt.

Its gonna cause my other pistols (including my kimbers) to spend a lot of time in the safe. 8)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I like the Glock 30 .45 for a full time conceal carry. Outside the belt in a Fobus Holster. Long T-shirt and long sleeve outer shirt hides it very well. I also carry a Springfield Compact 1911 as a prairy dog field gun. The dogs don't care if it's hidden or not.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd probably get terminated if my company knew I carried... but the walk from my building to my parkinglot is scary bad for SLC. We have a shooting within a block or two radius every few months. Had a girl pulled down and raped between two cars at noon not long ago. Had my suv and about 15 co-workers vehicles vandalized. 

I just didnt feel comfortable making that walk anymore without a weapon. For those two reasons I went with the LCP... but I really wish I could carry my XD40SC, thats why I got it but it still appeared too bulky to keep hidden all the time. I still strap on the XD when we go up in the hills camping though.


-DallanC


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I'd probably get terminated if my company knew I carried... but the walk from my building to my parkinglot is scary bad for SLC. We have a shooting within a block or two radius every few months. Had a girl pulled down and raped between two cars at noon not long ago. Had my suv and about 15 co-workers vehicles vandalized.
> 
> I just didnt feel comfortable making that walk anymore without a weapon. For those two reasons I went with the LCP... but I really wish I could carry my XD40SC, thats why I got it but it still appeared too bulky to keep hidden all the time. I still strap on the XD when we go up in the hills camping though.
> 
> ...


----------

